

Write the f*cking manual - joeysim
http://geeks.everything.me/2013/03/04/write-the-fucking-manual/

======
spacec0wb0y
So true, just makes me realise how many small but important changes I needed
to make after a colleague was raising them whilst writing up the
documentation.

------
shanellem
Love this. Clicked for the title, but stayed for the content. Great point.
Will definitely be writing the manual.

